
Best React animation library - fibo
https://www.react-spring.io/
======
dinkleberg
It looks nice, but as far as I can tell it is not functional on mobile. For
those animations that require dragging, it ends up moving both the object and
the page, not a desirable effect.

------
Sembiance
Greensock is by far the best JavaScript animation library I’ve used in the
past 12+ years, and I’ve used a lot. It’s not react specific, but that
shouldn’t really matter.

------
fourthark
Page kept scrolling to end and getting stuck there (iOS/firefox). Not
encouraging.

------
arielserafini
[citation needed]?

